# My rat bit my brothers eyelid !



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

She's never bit us before except nibbling , I don't think she bit him out of aggression I think it was just curiosity. She was sniffing around his face and then bit his upper eyelid. He said it didn't hurt , but it was bleeding a bit and it looks like a thin line. Is it just dangerous to have rats around your face ?


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

My rats never bite, but if my eyes get near them, they'll both go for them. Not aggressively, but they do bite down lretty hard if I don't move. They seem interested in my eyelashes and by my eyelid moving. Maybe they think its a bug or something bad?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

My rats used to love sniffing my eyelids/lashes. They never tried to bite or even nibble on them, but it's always a possibility. 

That's why I'm always a bit weary about letting ANY animal near my face. You never know what could happen. lol


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rats love to see my piercings, smell my mouth, check my nose breathing, and lord the eyes. I know they don't mean harm, but they can be unintentionally rough. I've been bit when they thought I had food but it was cherry Chapstick. Blinking eyes makes them want to catch them and investigate.


----------



## Nijidoragon (Sep 7, 2014)

Do you think they could possibly scratch and damage your eyeball though if you let them close enough ?


----------



## dguizzy (Jun 9, 2014)

My one girl always seems to attack my eye-area, whether its a scratch or licking but I've never had her actually bite that area. If your rat does it again, make sure you let her know that it is not ok! I usually bop my girls on the nose and say "No" very loudly so they understand when they do something wrong, and they catch on really quick. 

For your brother I would just watch the area and clean it regularly!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had mine nip my eyelids too; I agree with Nanashi, I think they're just investigating. Ruby nipped my cousins eyelid a few weeks ago but she had heavy makeup on so we chalked it up to her trying to groom it off.


----------



## RiddlesMum (Mar 25, 2015)

Our new fuzzlet LOVES investigating eyelashes, where Riddles has no interest whatsoever. I agree though, when they get close to my eye, I move them away.


----------

